# Snack before bed when bulking?



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi all, I am currently 170lbs when i wake first thing in the morning and trying to bulk.

I am trying to sort out my diet and am just missing what to eat in the evening an hour or so before bed?

I have looked a buying casein protein powder but i have a breakfast shake in the morning so would rather stick to proper foods.

Just wondering what is a good snack to have every night? I have tried cottage cheese but cant stand the stuff unfortunately


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I just have another shake, chocolate smooth with a big tablespoon spoon of peanut butter in it. Goes down a treat!


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Like i said above I have a breakfast shake every morning (300ml Milk, Scoop of whey and a banana). On gym days I have a whey shake after too so dont really want to be having a third shake or is it OK?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What calories/macros are you trying to add to your diet?

(I have 30g of whey, 10g of micellar casein and usually 100 mL of milk before bed, but this is about possible SMALL benefits for muscle building, not providing energy.)


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just need something to get me through the night, last few days have had early dinner around 7pm and then had nothing till waking up at 7am and woken up hungry.

Would a couple slices of peanut butter be good enough or is that not good to eat late?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A shake is more for convenience. As aid above depends what macros you want but I like protein and fat before bed


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

james90 said:


> I just need something to get me through the night, last few days have had early dinner around 7pm and then had nothing till waking up at 7am and woken up hungry.
> 
> Would a couple slices of peanut butter be good enough or is that not good to eat late?


 You don't NEED anything to get you through the night. But equally you can have anything you want then, and including some protein may offer a small benefit.

If you still have no idea about your daily calorie intake/requirements then this is what you really should be focusing on though. It's massively more important than whether you have a bit of cottage cheese before bed or not.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, and waking up hungry isn't a sign of any sort of problem. If anything it's a good thing as it will make is easier to eat a good breakfast. People who struggle to eat much first thing are more likely to have difficulty gaining weight.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I always have something to eat before bed anyway, can't go to sleep hungry. Normally something light, typically a bowl of Rice Krispies.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

spaghetti bolognese and a stick of garlic bread is a nice bed time snack

that or a fry up


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anything that fits your goal. I eat usually some chicken with rice, some peas, mango or any fruit. Sometimes, i eat scrambled eggs instead of chicken with rice.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I have eggs and a bagel with pb n jam


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol I ate a big bowl full of oats and a 60g protein shake at 2am last night. Woke up starving still lol


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

I like as a high carb option. Smoked salmon with some Chive Philadelphia on a bagel. Plus 250g of quark with 1/4 cup Muesli, and some honey/jam stirred in.

Low carb option I'll have 250g full fat Greek yogurt and 30g vanilla flavoured Milk protein.

Or I'll just get a chicken burger and sweet potato fries from a fancy American style burger joint down the road.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I always have something to eat before bed anyway, can't go to sleep hungry. Normally something light, typically a bowl of Rice Krispies.


 same here, just won't sleep

cereal or peanut butter on toast. I tried going to bed without any food and I just get out of bed after 30mins to eat something


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Sometimes will have 125grams of cereal, or mix 2 cereals together if feeling particularly daring, with lashings of whole milk


----------

